# My new kitten has arrived - help me pick a name!!



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

She's a champagne burmese. 3 1/2 months and just fixed. My husband keeps calling her Pumpkin but that's MY nickname!! He's also calling her Peaches but she's not orange she's a light brown color and she will darken up a little bit especially her ears and head. She also has this meow that reminds me of the wildlife shows where the the mama lion is looking for her cubs. She's really sweet.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe Nala? After the little girl lion in "The Lion King"? She is very beautiful and looks so soft!!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

for some reason the first name that popped into my head was "Reese"

Don't ask me why


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I think I like Nala..
Maybe Flan? Heh, she's kind of the color of flan. Or Butterscotch or Caramel, something along those lines. You say she's champagne - maybe you can look up names of champagne grapes?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Princess Tigerlily, Fantasia, Chantuese, Kerysma(said Charisma)Silk, Fate, Piper, oh and I like Nala too!

She's sooo pretty! I'm jealous!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Or Kiara...that's a strong name after Simbas daughter


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is a beauty! I think you got alot of great ideas! Keep us posted what you decide!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

> You say she's champagne - maybe you can look up names of champagne grapes?


I love that idea! What about famous kinds of champagne - like Dom Paragnon... What are the names of towns in the Champagne region of France?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Do we have any champagne experts out there? French city experts? I searched champagne grapes and that got me no where. I searched champagne and I got some but the names were mostly masculine. Husband and the kids aren't crazy about Nala. I like Nala though..  

I also like swahili names. I believe Nala means mirage. Simba means lion but I wonder if there is a feminine version or if it doesn't matter in the swahili language. My sister's cat is already named Simba though. I looked for tiger in swahili but couldn't find it. I'm still searching...Thanks, keep the ideas coming!!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, I don't think the word "Tiger" exists in the language....

but...

cat noun, pl cats, paka 9/10an, pl paka. wild cat. paka mwitu. 

cat (wild type of) noun, kala 9/10, pl kala. 

cat (wild type of) noun, kalakonje 9/10, pl kalakonje. 

http://www.yale.edu/swahili/dictionaries.html - resource


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh, and here's some varieties of grapes:

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/f ... #Varieties


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you Emryldsky! Your link states this about champagne...

Champagne (Black Corinth): These grapes are tiny, purple and seedless with a deliciously winy sweetness. Some are dried to produce currants. They are called champagne grapes because the grape clusters resemble champagne bubbles. They are available primarily at gourmet produce markets. Season: September and October

These are all Swahili
Povu - Bubble 
Zabibu - Grape 
Divai - Wine (no translation for champagne)
Kala - Wild type of cat


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Veuve Clicquot is my favorite champagne brand. So perhaps play off some nice champagne names? Or why not just call her Cava, which is spanish "champagne".


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

CyberPet said:


> Veuve Clicquot is my favorite champagne brand. So perhaps play off some nice champagne names? Or why not just call her Cava, which is spanish "champagne".


How would you go about pronouncing Veuve Clicquot? :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Actually, it has a nickname in Swedish which is much easier to pronounce, it's called "The yellow widow" ... if I spell it in Swedish you'd have even more problems... "Gula Änkan".  (my cat's breeders name is "Gula Änkan").

Although I must say I think she looks like a "Cava"


----------



## Britta (Aug 23, 2004)

As for french, I'd like "Lorraine", that's a region in France. 

Britta


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Her personality is really starting to come out now. I think she's kind of a ditz!! She likes to watch tv (not that there's anything wrong with that!). I've never had a cat do that. She was laying on the back of the couch for like 2 seconds so it wasn't as if she "forgot" she was doing that and then she rolled off the back of it..it was sooo funny..lol. And she will play and be so into it that she runs into the sliding glass doors (I don't think she was ever introduced to these- we have 3)! So, I think Bubbles is starting to fit her a little more..because there may be a few champagne bubbles floating in there..lol. I'm still open to other languages that translate to Bubbles. The online dictionaries don't work well though :? at least when I tried it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Doeremi said:


> So, I think Bubbles is starting to fit her a little more..because there may be a few champagne bubbles floating in there..lol


HEHE too cute :!: 

I like the name Carmen or Bella :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW - is she beautiful or WHAT??? I'd say Nicky or maybe Chilli


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG, she's so adorable. I like African names in general, here's some I had collected before. Some are Swahili, but I couldn't tell you which.

Adama - queenly - beautiful child
Annakiya - sweet face
Ashaki - beautiful
Jwahir - golden
Lulu - precious
Sanura - kitten-like
Shani - marvelous


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Okay, I'm naming her Nala!! Princess Nala. Nala is so pretty. When I talked to my mom she loved it too. The boys in the family will just have to adjust!! Thank you all for your input!!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

*Aww!*

Don't ask me why, but the first to names that came to mind were Precious and Ally. She's so pretty! It makes me want to just reach out and pet her. :lol:

EDIT: Just saw your post confirming you named her Nala. Love the name. I hope you have years of joy and memories from young Nala.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Haha, I found out you named her Nala before I even read it in here. I saw her on Catster, along with some other kitties from this forum. =oD


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Nala is a great name. And she even looks a bit like Nala so that's perfect It think. I love Burmese kitties


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahh..isn't that sweet..


----------



## Krystle (Sep 11, 2004)

Nala is a great name. Nala is my first little kid here is a pic of her..
She is on the left (my friend photoshopped her cat and mine together)


----------

